# Anyone going to the Maryland DogFest?



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Drat, I would love to go but we've got an event planned with our therapy group that day.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

It conflicts w/ the PVGRC specialty otherwise I'd go


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Just thought I'd give this thread one more boost before this Saturday.


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

I went to the GoldenFest in Jacksonville, FL last saturday hosted by G.R.E.A.T (www.greatrescue.org) -- It was lots of fun!! Very happy with the turn out of goldens and owners, and even the goldens available for rescue  If you go - post pics please


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

xooxlinds said:


> I went to the GoldenFest in Jacksonville, FL last saturday hosted by G.R.E.A.T (www.greatrescue.org) -- It was lots of fun!! Very happy with the turn out of goldens and owners, and even the goldens available for rescue  If you go - post pics please


Oh man! That must have been lots of fun!


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

It was!! I hope you go! You will meet lots of awesome fur babies and owners!


----------

